# how do you breed spotted marsh frogs



## blueyman (May 26, 2011)

hey everybody
i have three adult spotted marsh frogs and will be getting more in the next week or so and i wanted to know how to breed them.
so has any body breed them before if so can you please tell me.
cheers cam


----------



## richoman_3 (May 26, 2011)

you let them do the work... you dont need to join in


----------



## blueyman (May 26, 2011)

cool i hope mine breed
cheers cam


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> you let them do the work... you dont need to join in


 
lol you dont need to but its optional 
ewwwww


----------



## richoman_3 (May 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> lol you dont need to but its optional
> ewwwww


 
yeah, ok size for you :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> yeah, ok size for you :lol:


 
Are you calling me short, I'll have you know I'm almost 160cm tall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richoman_3 (May 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Are you calling me short, I'll have you know I'm almost 160cm tall :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
i wasnt referring to... oh dont worry


----------



## snakeluvver (May 26, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> i wasnt referring to... oh dont worry


 
I know what you were referring to, and the 160cm statement still applies :shock:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Are you calling me short, I'll have you know I'm almost 160cm tall :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
I'll have you know I'm 171cm tall.


----------

